# Blc Rustic Spots udated photo



## Ron-NY (Oct 5, 2006)

the sun was backlighting it and it was aglow. I grabbed a pic It is a cross of C. landate X Bl. Richard Mueller


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 5, 2006)

Lovely, Ron!

The mueller always dominates; doesn't it?

thanks


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 5, 2006)

yes the great majority of the time


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2006)

Very pretty contrasting lip


----------



## Heather (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay, I will admit it, I like a few catts...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice photo -- the flowers do glow...


----------



## bwester (Oct 6, 2006)

I like that, very pretty.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 7, 2006)

Beautiful!

Have you sniffed yours in the morning? Mine has a bit of a fragrance to it then.


----------

